# Low light red dot crossbow scope



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking for a red dot scope for my crossbow that can be used in low light conditions. I have on there a std Truglo red/green dot that works great and has for years but as I get older so do my eyes and I find myself not being able to take a shot the last 20-30 min of legal hunting time. Obviously hunting in the woods vs into an open field there will be less light. I guess the same applies in the morning as well. Anyone use the red dots that are square shaped, multi reticle? Do they offer better lighting? Finding a spot where deer come out earlier in the evening and later in the AM would be best lol but looking at other options.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I like the tenpoint scopes myself. Has cross hairs if u want or can turn on a red or green triple dot with 10 variations of bightness. Seemed like the perfect scope but thats just me


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

Sight mark holographic sight is what I use cheap and they have multi reticle and are very dim on the lowest setting


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

How longs it been since your prescription has been changed for contacts/glasses? I was same way and new lenses made all the difference. The red dot hasn't changed, you have........


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got one of those ten-point lighted scopes. No matter which level of light you turn on you can not see past the dot to see out the scope. My tenpoint xbox is great, I've taken many deer with it.


----------

